# Nice 26" B10 with tank!



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wish I had the $$$$ to plop this one next to my 28".  Surprised it doesn't have a bid yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338470617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I actually have that one on my watch list and thought about it. The problem is, like most you find, it is missing the battery can and light. The horn can be found fairly reasonable but the battery can light set-up can tack on another $500-600. Even at that I think this is a good deal for someone wanting a B10. If I didn't already have one I'd probably go after this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I actually have that one on my watch list and thought about it. The problem is, like most you find, it is missing the battery can and light. The horn can be found fairly reasonable but the battery can light set-up can tack on another $500-600. Even at that I think this is a good deal for someone wanting a B10. If I didn't already have one I'd probably go after this one. V/r Shawn




Pretty sure if it had the can, light, and horn, it would've started out in the $1200 range, so either way, you end up spending the same money.


----------



## jkent (Sep 19, 2013)

If it stays at $699, If you have to get into a bidding war over it and the price goes upwards of a grand, by the time you buy the can, light and horn your upside down on it. I would like to have it as well and as usual the starting price would have been a good buy it now price. But the only way I could really see me buying it is if I could get it at the current price and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2013)

jkent said:


> If it stays at $699, If you have to get into a bidding war over it and the price goes upwards of a grand, by the time you buy the can, light and horn your upside down on it. I would like to have it as well and as usual the starting price would have been a good buy it now price. But the only way I could really see me buying it is if I could get it at the current price and I don't see that happening.




Just like everything on the planet isn't it?

99% of the world wants it at a low price, but the other 1% always gets in the way and drives the price up.


----------



## jkent (Sep 19, 2013)

$699 isn't a low price. That's about right for what it is and considering what all it's missing. Just like about 99% of what is on EBay. Starting price is fair market value, then if you want or need it you have to battle over it with someone else that wants or needs it more than you and the price goes double, sometimes triple fair market value. Prices of parts lately have gone through the roof. No wonder so many nice bikes have gone to the grave from people dismantling bicycles lately. I watched a JC Higgins tank on EBay go for over $500 last week. WTF?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261283101862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 19, 2013)

*Cheap!*



jkent said:


> $699 isn't a low price. That's about right for what it is and considering what all it's missing. Just like about 99% of what is on EBay. Starting price is fair market value, then if you want or need it you have to battle over it with someone else that wants or needs it more than you and the price goes double, sometimes triple fair market value. Prices of parts lately have gone through the roof. No wonder so many nice bikes have gone to the grave from people dismantling bicycles lately. I watched a JC Higgins tank on EBay go for over $500 last week. WTF?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261283101862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Not my bike but the starting price is low!  Bike parts alone are worth more than 1000.00 alone.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Not my bike but the starting price is low!  Bike parts alone are worth more than 1000.00 alone.





I got the same results when I posted finding my B10E 28".  Most people said $500 -$600, but I had several over $1000.  Everyone values things differently.  Funny thing is, it's usually those same people only willing to pay $500 that would want to get $1000 for it if they owned it.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is a second account of the Jerrys in Chestnut Hollow. It's nice to have them local to me for pickup, but the prices usually start right about market value.

Nice bike though. It'd look sweet next to my ladies B-3 badged Pullman as well.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I actually have that one on my watch list and thought about it. The problem is, like most you find, it is missing the battery can and light. The horn can be found fairly reasonable but the battery can light set-up can tack on another $500-600. Even at that I think this is a good deal for someone wanting a B10. If I didn't already have one I'd probably go after this one. V/r Shawn




If I could get $500 for a can and light, I'd sell mine now.....


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 19, 2013)

$500. ouch. Who wants to buy mine it's on sale $499.99


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2013)

ZOOK said:


> $500. ouch. Who wants to buy mine it's on sale $499.99




Is that for the correct short can, clamps, and correct teacup light? I'd like to see pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been watching it also. I just bought a B10E with very nice original paint with teacup light with red switch, battery can and horn, toolbox tank. Chrome redone, repro fenders though. I like the worn out look of this one. I'm only watching it. Will not step on anyone here if interested. I don't want to drive the price up on another Cabe member. Anyone with real nice stainless gutter fenders for B10E let me know, pair or single. Thanks. Good luck to all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see pics of a battery can and light correct for the B10E. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2013)

Went for the $699, hope a Cabe member got it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I actually have that one on my watch list and thought about it. The problem is, like most you find, it is missing the battery can and light. The horn can be found fairly reasonable but the battery can light set-up can tack on another $500-600. Even at that I think this is a good deal for someone wanting a B10. If I didn't already have one I'd probably go after this one. V/r Shawn




Freqman,where is this?On E bay?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Post #1 of this thread has the link. This was a Jerry Peters bike. I was watching right up until the end and decided if there were no bids I was gonna hit it but someone stepped in with about 10 secs to go and saved me some money! The pictures of the B10E I posted are of my bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## JChapoton (Sep 20, 2013)

If I had that money I could have picked it up on the way to the car show on Sunday.


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Post #1 of this thread has the link. This was a Jerry Peters bike. I was watching right up until the end and decided if there were no bids I was gonna hit it but someone stepped in with about 10 secs to go and saved me some money! The pictures of the B10E I posted are of my bike. V/r Shawn




Yours is a beauty.!


----------

